# Cute dog calendar for 2009



## aella888 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey

Just found this great calendar for 2009 - my friend emailed me the link. Reallly cute, quirky dog pictures - have a look at the PDF attached. It's available on ebay eBay UK Shop - is that your dog:


----------



## pmpn (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow. it looks nice. thank you for sharing this.


----------

